# "LOST" re-enacted by cats in one minute



## Banned (May 22, 2010)

YouTube - LOST re-enacted by Cats in 1 minute.#!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 22, 2010)

I've never seen the show so I have no idea what that was all about but the cats were funny... :blank:


----------



## Banned (May 22, 2010)

I've never seen the show either but I posted it for you, you crazy cat man.


----------

